
How do I get into the start-up world? - detroitpro
http://eric.polerecky.com/archives/how-do-i-get-into-the-start-up-world/
======
klous
Hey fellow metro Detroiter, you could perhaps present PrivateFlock at
DNewTech, get some more feedback, meet other local people in the startup
world, maybe an investor or a business person who can take it to the next
level. If you'd like, I can put you in touch with the organizer. contact
details in profile.

